# CAS Sling



## Loki (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello all,

CAS = *Cheap ass sling!* I / we designed, tested and made a sling several years ago for my company. I made these from my field experiences and the sling I always "Jerry rigged' (Carbiner and 5-50 cord) to carry my weapon on my body armor for over twenty years. And of course every-time we do a class students show up with God awful designs. To date we have sold about 500 of them. These are not for everyone nor are they end all solution for everything.

The response has been very good and customer satisfaction has been solid.

My goal(s) were / are;
1. make them as cheap as possible
2. effective as possible
3. easy to use
4. simple
5. no extra or unnecessary parts or pieces.
I completely and 100% believe in keeping it simple. These go for $15.00 bucks each. If you want one contact me here. I will drop you one for 10.00 to "ShadowSpear" members only at that price. Plus shipping. If you are interested hit me by PM. IMTT CAS Sling (Cheap ass sling) our vendors call it the "Combat Action sling" I'm not thrilled with that name, they didn't like my name for it. I still call it the "Cheap ass sling".

P.S. Another thing I should mention is one of the teams / groups we work with overseas is using this for breaching gear on the support side. I know it sounds strange but we have had some great responses on this stupid thing.


----------

